
Ask HN: Should I get a physics degree to become a cryptographer? - throwy555
Background: I&#x27;m a first-year undergraduate at a top-5 computer science university.<p>I&#x27;m interested in becoming a cryptographer eventually. I know that lately, the field of post-quantum cryptography is growing rapidly.<p>If I&#x27;m interested in pursuing cryptography, should I be focusing my studies on mathematics, computer science, or physics (for the quantum stuff)?
======
ecesena
Personally I did math, focus on number theory and algebraic geometry. I was
also programming a ton on my own, meaning that this is typically not required
for a math curriculum, but I feel you really need it for crypto. Feel free to
email me if you want to chat more.

